# grabador de pics



## kudox (Sep 22, 2006)

me gustaria saber si conoceis algun esquema de algun programador de pic universal . gracias


----------



## nocturno (Sep 22, 2006)

Hay muchos esquemas por Internet:
- Pipo2: http://213.97.130.124/progs/pipo2/pipo2.htm
- Programador paralelo: http://www.redeya.com/electronica/circuitos/prog/prog.htm
- JDM: http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic.htm

Pero si realmente quieres tener un buen programador, te recomiendo que compres el GTPUSB PLUS aquí: www.winpic800.com
No te vas a arrepentir.


----------



## tecericfernandez (Nov 10, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y viendo tu post, se me ocurrio hacer el programador Pipo2. Quisiera consultarte hacerca de este programador. Mi duda es que segun el circuito, el pin 5 de el puerto serie es Vcc y este pin esta dado como GND. cual es la conexion correcta? y a donde debo conectar la maza del circuito.
Este es el circuito:http://213.97.130.124/progs/pipo2/pipo2.htm
Desde ya miuchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

http://pikdev.free.fr/    armate   el   primero   que esta en  esa pagina(seccion Hardware) esta  completo  sin errores tiene el  esquema   y  el pcb ,yo  lo uso y  funciona muy bien
saludos de su majestad el rey  julien


----------



## xodin (Nov 20, 2010)

hola amigos mi pregunta es si hay un grabador serial para los PIC16F88X, agradeceria los diagramas gracias


----------



## electrodin (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola a todos, en vista de que algunos compañeros del foro me han solicitado los palnos del grabador JDM que está en mi album. lo subo aqui para que todo el que quiera lo pueda armar, este grabador es el muy popular JDM, sólo que lo armé con componentes SMD para ocupar menos espacio y con componentes netamente reciclados de tarjetas de PC.











Aquí estan el diagrama esquematico y el PCB listo para imprimir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

esta bueno ¡¡¡¡¡  gracias  por aporte 
saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 23, 2011)

electrodin podrias poner el valor de los componentes?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2011)

los valores estan en el segundo pdf ¡¡¡¡¡   grab.05sch.pdf


----------



## electrodin (Ene 23, 2011)

Aquí les subo una foto con los detalles de los componentes:
es que este proyecto lo armé hace un tiempo y he perdido algunos ficheros je je, pero aquí les aclaro bien.





no pregunten por los diodos 4,5,6,8, esque hice varias modificaciones y al final olvidé ordenar

Aquí les mando la lista completa de componentes:

Aquí  les mando las fotos de ubicación de los pic's y memorias 24Cxx:


----------



## paul6 (Ene 24, 2011)

alguien me podria dar algunos esquemas de algun grabador de pic que este funcionando para programar un pic 16f628a


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

el que posteo electrodin paul6,ese funciona para el 16f628a


----------



## idontcar3 (Ene 24, 2011)

Muchas Gracias compadre, muy buen aporte ..


----------



## jldva (Feb 8, 2011)

Como llevo mucho tiempo con el famoso problema de la dirección 0000 que me responde el Icprog y el Winpic800 que escribe una cosa y lee otra (3FFF), me he decidido por montar el *programador Electrodim que aparece en este Foro*. Y una vez que lo estoy montando tengo una duda: En el esquemático aparecen los zócalos como SV1, SV3, Sv4, y SV2 con los distintos puentes entre ellos y según veo en las fotografías de los circuitos impresos estos zócalos contarían mirando desde arriba a la parte de componentes (y de izquierda a derecha) como uno, dos, tres y cuarto. ¿Es así, o tengo que hacer los puentes del primer zócalo al tercero y del segundo al cuarto? y ¿cómo cuentan los zócalos?.
Gracias anticipadas por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## electrodin (Feb 13, 2011)

hola jdvla, así es. Los zócalos cuentan como tu lo indicas,( mirando desde arriba de los componentes de izquierda a derecha 1,2,3,4.)
si te fijas bien el zócalo #1 tiene sólo tres conexiones y ese es el que va al lado izquierdo, el pin #1 es el que esta al lado del diodo zener en la fotografia.
esper o se aclaren tus dudas.


----------



## jldva (Feb 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Como sólo me faltan esos puentes, esta misma semana los monto y lo pruebo. Como comentaba, he empezado a estudiar los microcontroladores con un laboratorio que editaron hace unos años y me ha sido imposible programar un Pic16F870. He montado también el Pipo2 y me da el mismo error. He comprado también otros dos programadores uno para puerto usb y otro con conector serial ICSP para conectar directamente los terminales, pero aún no los he recibido. Si me funciona el tuyo te lo comentaré.
Saludos


----------



## jldva (Feb 16, 2011)

Fantástico Electrodin. El programador funciona de maravilla tanto con el Icprog como con el Winpic800. Ahora sólo me toca trastear con los 16F870 pues cuando quiero visualizar el código en Asambler me da instrucciones extrañas(en Icprog).
Nuevamente muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## electrodin (Feb 16, 2011)

que bueno jldva, me alegro haberte podido ayudar.
sip este programador trabaja muy bien con el icprog, y el winpic800, te permite grabar incluso de la serie 18f.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Mar 12, 2011)

hola ELECTRODIN, y amigos, me podrias decir excactamente para que PICs sirve tu fantastico circuito, plz?


Graciasss!!


----------



## electrodin (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola Rodrgo_6, este grabador te soporta una gran variedad de micros, y es una buena opcion para empezar con los pic's, luego podras migrar a un grabador por usb.

*Las Series que puede programar son:* 
*Pic's:* 
*12C(f)5xx* *,12(f)67xx* *,16C(f)55x* *,16C(f)61* *,16C(f)62x* *,16c71* *,16C71x **,16C8x* *,16F84* *,16F84A...algunos de la serie 18F, sobre todo el 18f2550, tambien memorias de la serie 24cxx, muy utiles para reparar TV'S*


----------



## Basalto (Mar 15, 2011)

Si quieres algo barato te recomiento el PicKit3, es el original de microchip. Te programa casi todos los Pics por 50 euros unos 60 dolares(Por lo menos es lo que cuesta en España). Si tambien quieres programar Atmel, como un compañero de arriba te recomiento el GTP-USB Plus. Con estos dos puedes programar en ICSP, para programar los PIC sin sacarlos de tu placa. Y es la mejor manera de programar los encapsulados que no sean DIP. Hacerte uno es bonito, pero empiezas a sumar lo que gastas y no te compensa.


----------



## subzero90ful (Mar 17, 2011)

quiero un quemador de un pic 16f876a cual uso???


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola chicos muchas gracias por los aportes.
saben que ando necesitando de urgencia y no lo encuentro? el programador "asambler" (ensamblador)
si alguien lo tiene me haria el favor de subirlo a www.subirfacil.com y postearlo por aca o algun link de descarga directa, por fa 

Saludossss!!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo arme el que esta en esta pagina y me funciona bien, sirve para el 16f876 para el amigo que pregunta, aunque por estos tiempos es mejor armarse el pickit2 clone, aunque es bueno tener los dos, el de este blog utiliza una sola base ZIF para todos los pic.

http://sharatronica.blogspot.com/2010/03/grabador-de-pics.html


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Mar 17, 2011)

gracias, lo vere.


----------



## dannyy (Ago 2, 2011)

electrodin porfavor nos podrias decir que tipo de pic de 40 pines graba
porque yo quisiera que grabe el 16f877a
nose si se podra 
gracias


----------



## electrodin (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola dannyy, este grabador es el famoso JDM, solo que yo lo hice con componentes SMD, yo lo probe jusamente con un pic16f877, y va bien.


----------



## Semdr (Mar 14, 2012)

electrodin dijo:


> Aquí les subo una foto con los detalles de los componentes:
> es que este proyecto lo armé hace un tiempo y he perdido algunos ficheros je je, pero aquí les aclaro bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola electrodin, quiero aramar este grabador, porque necesito grabar un pic para un proyecto que estoy haciendo(una cnc) es el PIC 12F629. no tengo mucha idea ya que recien estoy empezando. la pregunta es me sirve este grabador? con que programa lo grabo despues? esta es la pag que uso como tutorial http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html estan para bajar los 2 hex para el integrado. saludos


----------

